# Flourish & Flourish Excel



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey there, i've been using Flourish Excel to dose my planted 20g. I recently ran out of Flourish Excel and proceeded to go to Big Als to purchase some more. Instead I picked up Flourish which is almost in an identical bottle. I was too tired to read the bottle at the time, but it says that it is a comprehensive plant supplement. I have no other source of CO2 in my tank, so my question is should I pick up some Flourish Excel? Should I just use the Flourish? Or will using both in conjunction yield better results? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

from what i understand, 
fluorish excel supplements the carbon and the 
regular fluorish gives the micronutrients


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ksimdjembe nailed it. Flourish Excel is a carbon supplement, while Flourish provides micronutrients.


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

So both it is. I'm off to buy some Flourish Excel now, thanx guys.


----------

